# Reproduction body parts?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a company making reproduction parts like floorpans for the PL 510? I would like to find a 510, but am unsure what parts can be found to repair rust damage that these cars invariably have. Also , do other Datsuns of the 60's/70's have similar floors or rockers that can be salvaged from the junkyard and reused on the earlier cars?


----------



## Yokohama (Mar 22, 2006)

There are a few places that may know where to get them out in CA. 
Try Classic Datsun Motorsports 760-940-6365


----------

